# phal crisis!!!!!



## pappipaph (Dec 20, 2009)

please help


it started with 2 of my phals. now it seems to have spread but i dont know from what it came or what it is. the leaves havnt just fallen off. the get tiny black spots randon parts of the leaves and then the tissue around the spot blotch and look like nickle size dark spots of rot. 

the from the base of the leaf it turns black and rots off. and it starts from the lowest leaf and so far work its way up. 

please help. i dont know where to get antifungal or anti bacteial stuff like pyhson 20 or whatever its called. i fear i will have to dispose of my phals that have shown symptoms of this. 







http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/1220091241a.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/1220091241.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/1220091240b.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/1220091237a.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/1220091238.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/1220091237.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/PC080667.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/PC080663.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/PC080665.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/PC080666.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/PC080668.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/PC080669.jpg


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm no phal expert but cinnamon powder is antifungal.


----------



## pappipaph (Dec 20, 2009)

*NYEric*



NYEric said:


> I'm no phal expert but cinnamon powder is antifungal.



really? how do i use it? i know you put it on fresh cuts like if you cut a leaf off but is there any way to get it through the roots and into the plant to stop the infection?

sorry i jumped to conclusion. do you think it could be fungi?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 20, 2009)

Could be brown rot. You say nothing of your cultural practice. Possibly grown too cold and too wet. Avoid misting when cold. Cinnamon is a good first step and easy to find. Powder the affected areas. Keep them warm and réduce watering. Still you shoud have Physan or Phyton. They are very easy to buy on the Internet. Also, your pictures show devastated plants but not the ailment itself. Keep the plants if the stems don't shrivel up. Leaves may grow back. At first sight, the potting media looks ok.


----------



## Pete (Dec 20, 2009)

looks like a fungus.
keep in mind the basic _Phalaenopsis_ cultural requirements...
they prefer warm conditions, LOW light, and they do like to remain "evenly Moist" without drying out entirely, however make sure to provide *good air circulation*, especially in the cooler darker winter monthes... Also dont ever allow water to sit in the crown of the plant going into the nite. all watering should be done earlier on in the day with these plants.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2009)

Did they get cold? 

-Ernie


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 21, 2009)

Shiva said:


> Possibly grown too cold and too wet. Avoid misting when cold.



that's what I thought of it too! Keep them warm and take a look at their roots to see if they have rotten! 

As antifungal you can also use one tablespoon of natural vinegar in one litre of water and spray early in the morning. Another easy to make an antifungal is 1tblspoon of baking soda, 1 tblsp of oil (olive oil or what you have) and 3-4 drops of dishwash liquid in 4 litres of water and use as above.

If you do not water them too often, as the others have stated above, the plants will have a great possibility to recover! Good luck!!!


----------



## etex (Dec 21, 2009)

Perhaps try bone meal, especially at the base?


----------



## pappipaph (Dec 23, 2009)

etex said:


> Perhaps try bone meal, especially at the base?



what is bone meal?


----------



## Choodles (Dec 23, 2009)

pappipaph said:


> what is bone meal?


bone meal is ground up bones; usually a bi product of agriculture. it's used as a nutrient source; contains mainly Ca and P. 

I had a few phals that got a little too cool and wet this fall. They got wilted leaf margins and some depressed tissue around the crown of the plant. As recommended above, I cranked up the heat and air circulation, and kept the plant a little drier. Problems went away, scar tissue formed, plants are happy. 

good luck and happy growing-
choodles


----------

